# New here!



## CatloverIam (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey I am new here and I hope that this is a nice place to hang out in. I have 2 cats which I love. One is froma litter of kitties from a cat that I owned and the other is from my sister that lived in New Orleans and came here to San Diego after Katrina and didn't want to take her kitty back to New Orleans. So we have 2 cats now. There names are Spaz (the one on top of the bag) and the others name is Piper (the one in the bag). Anyway that is a little about me.

Here is a picture of my cats










They crack me up! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum (and San Diego)!  

That picture is hysterical! :lol: :lol:

And your cats are beautiful. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I want those kitties!!! Oh, how I love black cats! I think a paper bag is one of the best toys two cats can share. "You hide and I'll pounce!" Back and forth...they're so cute when they have a bag to play with! :lol:


----------



## CatloverIam (Sep 29, 2006)

When I took the picture I was laughing so hard because Piper had no idea what was going on. It was funny. They are the best cats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, aww how cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are so cute in that bag. Enjoy the forum :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn 
What a great pic! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent this picture to some friends at work, and I could hear them laughing as they opened up their e-mails! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great photo!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! I love that photo of your cats :lol:


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi and Welcome, your cats are gorgeous


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*wha?*

what are they doing? A time out maybe?
welcome


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome on forum! Cats are wonderful!


----------

